

Build your business around an idea - kneath
http://warpspire.com/posts/idea-businesses/

======
6ren
When you focus on needs that don't change, you can change what products you
create to meet it, and you will always be in demand.

When you focus on a need that can never be perfectly met, you will always be
able to improve, and you will always be in demand.

------
dstein
I think a better way to think about this is to separate your company from the
products you build. Ask yourself what does your company do, and how your
products accomplish that goal. In a lot of startups these days the product is
the company which leaves you with absolutely no wiggle room.

------
politician
"Spend a few weeks hanging out in bars and cafes asking what people do and
you’ll hear some of the most idiotic business ideas in the world. A lot of
journalists use this argument to call San Francisco an echo chamber whose sole
purpose is burning money. And you know, they’re right. This city does burn
through money on terrible ideas. But that’s a tradeoff for fostering a city of
people who believe they can do anything."

There's something to be said for inadvertently confirming that tech is in a
bubble. "Here, just buy this house on an adjustable rate mortgage, then flip
it for bucks!"

Nevertheless, I thought the author made a good point about building the
future.

------
pedalpete
The ideas in this post are inline with Simon Sinek's 'start with why' book and
ted talk.
[http://www.ted.com/talks/simon_sinek_how_great_leaders_inspi...](http://www.ted.com/talks/simon_sinek_how_great_leaders_inspire_action.html)

